
Go 1.8.1 is released - 0xmohit
https://golang.org/doc/devel/release.html#go1.8.minor
======
0xmohit
go1.8.1 (released 2017/04/07) includes fixes to the compiler, linker, runtime,
documentation, go command and the crypto/tls, encoding/xml, image/png, net,
net/http, reflect, text/template, and time packages. See the Go 1.8.1
milestone [1] on our issue tracker for details.

[1]
[https://github.com/golang/go/issues?q=milestone%3AGo1.8.1](https://github.com/golang/go/issues?q=milestone%3AGo1.8.1)

------
Zikes
They had to remove a little easter egg in the net/http library to fix a bug on
RasPi: [https://go-review.googlesource.com/c/38785/](https://go-
review.googlesource.com/c/38785/)

~~~
dfrey
What is the significance of Wed, 25 May 1977 18:00:00 GMT? I don't get how
that's an easter egg?

~~~
hawkice
Star Wars A New Hope release date. The constant was called aLongTimeAgo.

------
m-j-fox
The second point release to make the front page on this slow news day.

